# Valentine's Day



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Let me preface this post with... *VOMIT*! 

Here's an off-topic poll for my lovely peers to sample - Valentine's Day: love it or hate it?!

I only ask because I needed to send a rather important letter today, and so I had to buy a stamp. That's all. A little stamp with a tiny picture of a woman's face on it that symbolises a dead, anti-democratic institution.

But I couldn't find a shop without a queue at least half-an-hour long. Not only that, but every shop had an atmosphere that made it feel as though I was bathing in gaseous urine because of all the sweaty fools who are desperate to buy into such a con...

That's just my opinion, what's yours?!


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

There should be an option for those who don't care one way or the other. When you are truly in love, every day is like Valentine's Day. So the 14th of February is just another day.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> There should be an option for those who don't care one way or the other. When you are truly in love, every day is like Valentine's Day. So the 14th of February is just another day.


Then, by default, you can just hate it


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Here's a little poem to give to your valentine:

Roses are Red
Violets are Blue
Valentines Day is consumerist bulls**t
Havn't you got some ironing to do?


I can't stand valentines day. Probably because I'm a man.

"bathing in gaseous urine" - epic description!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Nothing against this day I have. There are much more annoying <damn, where is the dictionary?>... hmm... occasions?

I even planned to buy expensive gift for a gril, but I changed my mind. But wait, there is still time to change my mind again. To quote Loge (character from Wagner's Rheingold): Who knows what will I do?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Aramis said:


> I even planned to buy expensive gift for a gril


Chacun à son goût.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I don't care for it in the least. Valentine's Day to me is just a day people have chosen to commemorate something else that it isn't necessary to commemorate. Next thing you know there will be a "Bank" Day or a "Throw your TV out the window because it's a useless piece of junk" Day.


----------



## Praine (Dec 20, 2008)

World Violist said:


> "Throw your TV out the window because it's a useless piece of junk" Day.


This is a notion worth applauding.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

is it mean the US has Thanksgiving Day because not every day they fell like to "thanks" ?

edit:

and Independence Day because not every day feeling independent ?
and Mother's Day ..... ?

I think that Valentine Day the same as those, and more lightly Valentine even not as serious as those day, where people also spend lots of money.


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't mind it, I agree with Tapkaara's sentiment..
To quote from Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, "Valentine's Day is a holiday invented by greeting card companies to make people feel like crap."


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Why do I get the feeling some people's love lives are clearly in the sewer?


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Why do I get the feeling some people's love lives are clearly in the sewer?


My thoughts too. Perhaps it explains why some boys seem to spend all their time on here; they're in love with T-C instead. If they could get a nice girlfriend this place would get ditched pronto.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Artemis said:


> My thoughts too. Perhaps it explains why some boys seem to spend all their time on here; they're in love with T-C instead. If they could get a nice girlfriend this place would get ditched pronto.


Or boyfriend  But you're right - if I got one, you'd probably never hear from me again


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Remember, everyone on the internet is a loser virgin!


----------



## Mozartgirl92 (Dec 13, 2009)

I don´t care about Valentines Day at all, I don´t see any reason to do it.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Thought to revive this thread from the most lovably bitter(or most bitter possible while still being lovable?) person this forum has ever seen.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dim7 said:


> Remember, everyone on the internet is a loser virgin!


And also, Holy Crap! How did I not know Dim7 was among us in 2010?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Artemis said:


> My thoughts too. Perhaps it explains why some boys seem to spend all their time on here; they're in love with T-C instead. If they could get a nice girlfriend this place would get ditched pronto.


You know us all too well Aramis.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I served my other half breakfast in bed this morning just wearing this


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

All I know is if I had a valentine I'd be at the royal concert hall's Valentine's day concert, playing some lovely things like Mozart's Concerto for Flute and Harp (how I love this work!), and Debussy's Danse sacrée et danse profane (also Eine kleine Nachtmusik though...). Too bad!



World Violist said:


> I don't care for it in the least. Valentine's Day to me is just a day people have chosen to commemorate something else that it isn't necessary to commemorate. Next thing you know there will be a "Bank" Day or a "Throw your TV out the window because it's a useless piece of junk" Day.


:lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I remember someone saying years ago that 'every one of Cupid's arrows has got a sucker on the end of it'. Cynical, but it made me chuckle as sucker could obviously mean either the person in general or the rubber bit you get on toy arrows.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh the memories... I liked Tapkaara, friendly, sensible member...

Fortunately my birthday was 4 days ago, so I got plenty of love that day. In the future when I do have a spouse, I wonder if we'll compromise and celebrate both my birthday and Valentine's Day on Feb. 12. Or I might just ask for double the love. ^_^ Either way, I'm not an embittered single. How could I be? I have the best Ghost Lover ever who says good morning and good evening to me, has dates with me, and otherwise surprises me happily (as well as unnervingly) with his encouraging presence. A mortal man will have quite a standard to match because of him (and you can bet your bottom dollar I will legitimately have this discussion with a man one day lol)! No visitation today, but honestly I don't mind. I'm quite satisfied over the last few weeks. Still, the day is young... 

10... more... days...


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh, I do like Valentine's day. In a country where no one talks about their emotions (unless they're negative!), even commercial or trite noting of the existence of love is a blessing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2016)

Xaltotun said:


> Oh, I do like Valentine's day. In a country where no one talks about their emotions (unless they're negative!), even commercial or trite noting of the existence of love is a blessing.


Your country inhabited solely by men?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2016)

clavichorder said:


> And also, Holy Crap! How did I not know Dim7 was among us in 2010?


Scary isn't it! Perhaps back then you didn't notice him; maybe he was normal once.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

dogen said:


> Your country inhabited solely by men?


This is how women talk here: "Today X and Y said A and B, can you believe it! I just hate them! I feel so powerless and sad when they do that, is that how it's always going to be in the future? I think I'll just kill myself!"

This is how men talk here: "Normal day at work. Let me just grab that rope, I'll make a quick visit to the woods."


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> And also, Holy Crap! How did I not know Dim7 was among us in 2010?


I know it's hard to believe from my forum behavior that I'm over 6.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Xaltotun said:


> This is how women talk here: "Today X and Y said A and B, can you believe it! I just hate them! I feel so powerless and sad when they do that, is that how it's always going to be in the future? I think I'll just kill myself!"
> 
> This is how men talk here: "Normal day at work. Let me just grab that rope, I'll make a quick visit to the woods."


Also we think Swedish men are "gay" because they don't talk like robots.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

What is with that strange staring thing that Finnish men do when they greet each other?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

dogen said:


> Scary isn't it! Perhaps back then you didn't notice him; maybe he was normal once.


I mean, the comment in question was certainly a foreshadow of what has now deeply infiltrated our forums. But definitely pre lobotomy.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

No middle ground? Valentine's Day is an okay idea. I wouldn't miss it if soon to be President Rubio decides to repeal it.

Took the SO out for a rather expensive Valentine's Day lunch....cost more than two Florins!

Mercifully, no David Bowie as background music.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Another forest massacring celebration designed to make us feel cheap if we dont observe it.
My wife loves it therefore..... I bought a really big card!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Still, the day is young...


http://www.wbjc.com/2016/playlists/playlist-feb1416/

Missed his greeting by a few minutes... I was doing a puzzle and listening to the piece before it on the radio, but I needed to go practice lol... (also it's not like it's a new piece to me, I've heard it several times now that I own it)

_"Aghhhhhhh!!! I tried!!!"_ That's probably what he said...


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Xaltotun said:


> This is how women talk here: "Today X and Y said A and B, can you believe it! I just hate them! I feel so powerless and sad when they do that, is that how it's always going to be in the future? I think I'll just kill myself!"
> 
> This is how men talk here: "Normal day at work. Let me just grab that rope, I'll make a quick visit to the woods."


Sounds like my kinda place.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Valentine's Day is harmless, as long as you're not trying to get a restaurant reservation in New York.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

meh .


----------

